# debating what car to get



## Alfred_Neuman (Aug 27, 2004)

hi guys, new to the forums.

im kinda of stuck on which car to get. i was debating between a 2005 3.5 altima SL or a 2004 acura TSX.

now i know ones v6 and the others an i4, but the features on the altima only come in the 3.5. it seems that nissan decided to can the 2.5 SL and go with the 3.5 SL.

i have a hook up from a local nissan place whos going to get me the 2005 3.5 SL with navi for 25,700.

kinda stumped on what i want. any input would be nice. i also posted this on the acura forums to see what both sides say.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

if ur looking for an altima i would wait and get the new 2005 altima ser its suppose to have 250+hp and be a v6


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

My suggestion would be the Acura. Car is built with a little better materials in the creature comfort area, and Acura is known (as is Honda) for their reliability in all areas (mechanical, engine, etc)

Plus resale value will be higher in the Ac.

I love my Altima, but i'm not going to say that there aren't better cars out there.


----------



## Alfred_Neuman (Aug 27, 2004)

is it going to be manual only? really power isnt all that for me. the features on the 3.5SL is what i want. they used to have the 2.5 SL and i would've been happy with that, but they seem to have canned the 2.5SL.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Performance will be close so that isn't a worry for you. The Acura is just a better built car in my opinion.

As far as fun to drive, the Altima will be better. Haven't driven that Acura, so please take my words as unproven opinion.


----------

